# Red and Lime Green True Spider - ID Help Please



## Vogelspinnen (May 4, 2006)

Hi All, I found this little guy in South Florida this morning in my bushes - first it's web but then it's color really caught my eye. It's so tiny I had a hard time getting a good close up. 

What ever it is it sure is beautiful! Any ideas?















All The Best, Gabe


----------



## insect714 (May 5, 2006)

Great Looking true spider.... I wish I was finding some like that over here...

Insect


----------



## Gigas (May 5, 2006)

i think it may be a juvenie or nymph, i dont think those will be its adult colours, whatever it is


----------

